# Sharks from shore



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

New to shark fishing from shore. Where is a good general area to start on Pensacola Beach from Ft Pickens to Navarre. Will be using heavy spinning gear. Not looking for Jaws, 20 lbs area, looking for a fun pull. Will also be fishing more day light times. thanks


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

try down behind the flora bama, seems there's a hungry one down there.


----------

